# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #23: Whoops we didn't think you would get them quite so...

## Eddie

*Project Update #23: Whoops we didn't think you would get them quite so quickly!*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

We will be uploading assembly info as fast as we can; we didn't expect anyone to get theirs until tomorrow.  Please go to http://www.fabric8r.com/forums/forum...p-Tech-Support to see what other people have done.  There is at least one person that has already partially assembled their unit with no instructions...PROPS!
The large piece of MDF that doesn't fit anywhere is the lowest part of the electronics mounts/ spool holder/ carrying case.  Since a LOT of people opted for the heated bed we had to redesign the spool/carrying case to compensate for the change in power supply.  The piece that is included mounts the power supply and electronics to it.  We will be shipping the other pieces in a different box along with the heated beds (they just came in!) as they didn't quite fit in the original box due to the redesign.
Here are a couple quick drawings to get you oriented during assembly.
It is CRITICAL that you degrease, the EXTERIOR (do not dip or or submerge) of the linear bearings and about the last 1 inch of each linear rod before assembly.  Acetone, nail polish removes, alcohol, Windex etc. will work.
Extruder View 1
Extruder View 2
XZ Main View 1
XZ Main View 2
Main Frame View 1
Main Frame View 2

----------

